# What do you do for a headboard?



## duetto96

Our Tracker EK lounge bed is designed such that we sleep transversely with our head under one or other of the side windows. So far so good, however, if you want to sit up in bed with a cuppa or suchlike, your natural resting position would be against the delicate concertina blind built into the window.

You could always raise the blind and rest against the window itself but that isn't great for privacy. I don't know whether this is a common problem on other models where the windows/blinds are positioned in this way but I'd appreciate hearing from anyone who has solved this minor irritation.

I'm starting to think I need to make some sort of headboard that will fit between the blind runners and then raise the blind so that it sits at the top of the headboard. Seems like a lot of work and yet another object to lug around europe.

Appreciate your suggestions.

David


----------



## Vennwood

Hi David,

Most of the ones I have seen don't have a headboard - all our transverse bed models haven't. We have used 2 chrome plated tubes and a pair of wardrobe end fittings screwed to the side across to protect the blind and window. On the N+B they actually supply a pair of wedge shaped pillows to do the same job - not bad but they are too firm to use as pillows but ok for proping up on.

Pete


----------



## 97608

Hi there, we have the same problem in our Rapido. To solve the problem we keep the blind down all the time as there are two other windows round the bed, and then we fixed a piece of lightweight plastic cladding - the type you buy for bathroom/showers etc. It's very easy to cut to size and doesn't add any significant weight. It's fixed across the frame so that it doesn't squash the blinds. In addition, we use a small bolster cushion about 18ins long and 9" diam. This creates the wedge shape you need to sit up in bed in comfort.

Jan


----------



## Grizzly

Ours has wood between the side walls and the back of the seats- under the windows. It is a great improvement on the last vans as it provides both insulation and a head board.

I guess it would be easy to do the same thing with a sheet of nicely varnished or veneered wood. The gap between the wall and the wood is about 2 inches.

G


----------



## 104477

Myrtle said:


> Hi there, we have the same problem in our Rapido. To solve the problem we keep the blind down all the time as there are two other windows round the bed, and then we fixed a piece of lightweight plastic cladding - the type you buy for bathroom/showers etc. It's very easy to cut to size and doesn't add any significant weight. It's fixed across the frame so that it doesn't squash the blinds. In addition, we use a small bolster cushion about 18ins long and 9" diam. This creates the wedge shape you need to sit up in bed in comfort.
> 
> Jan


This is something that came up over xmas. We have a small window in the middle of the headboard area on our Rapido. I think this is an elegant solution. Practical and light weight. Mind if we borrow it Jan?
Regards Rob.


----------



## mercman451

*wot no head board*

well u will ave 2 join the club and go bald
geoff & lyn


----------



## Rapide561

*Headboard*

Hi

This headboard (or lack of it) has put me off buying a garage model where the double bed is across the back of the motorhome. I want to sit up and watch TV in bed, and also don't want the pillow to bash into the blinds etc.

R


----------



## cabby

Well you could do the same as us and get yourselves a nice Fleurette that has twin beds, problem solved.

cabby


----------



## Hampshireman

I knocked so many holes in it, I gave up and threw it out. Big pillow propped up there is OK for the few seconds needed!


----------



## gm6vxb

Our Lunar H601 has the top third of the bed hinged to you can individually sit up and read or watch TV. Quite a clever idea, I can doze in normal sleep mode while wife sits up reading a book.
Lifting straps were a little short but made up new ones.
Only problem we have is accidentally knocking the blind on the side of the van which promptly shoots open, solved by fixing a bit of string around the blind handle and fixing it to a small screw.

Martin.


----------



## 102731

This query shows that most manufacturers/designers never use their own product. Surely most people want to sit up in bed with a cuppa and a book, why not design accordingly?


----------



## vardy

Your design team must still be living in the 'Good old days'. - Jump out of bed to the sound of reveille, jump up and down in the rain before breakfast in your vest and knickers!!!! Woe betide any pervert sitting up in bed with a book (makes you go blind) - excuse the punny reference to original post.

I have the same problem, but as my bed is a disaster and I can't sleep anyway, multiply the aggro by about 100. What I might get, but still thinking, is one of those 'knock offs' that bear a resemblance to the free standing backrests used in hospital before the rest was built into the bed. Yes, am THAT old. Think they are quite lightweight.

Can't find or remember where I saw them - maybe the junk books through the door and I've probably binned it.


----------



## Baron1

Another idea is to take the whole blind frame off and turn it 180 degrees, you can then pull the concertina blind down from the top until it reaches the top of your pillow,rather than up from the bottom where it could be damaged.
We have also bought a bed rail from Argos that is designed to stop young children falling out of bed, this is held in place by the weight of the mattress.
We have covered it in matching furniture fabric and we use this as a headboard, it works very well and is robust enough to allow us to rest our pillows on whilst sitting up reading in bed.


----------



## Wizzo

We have an L shaped lounge where there are 4 backrest pieces, 2 long and 2 short. The 2 long ones are used to make up the bed leaving the 2 shorter pieces free to use as a headboard. Works very well for reading/watching TV/drinking the early morning cuppa.

JohnW


----------



## oldtart

We have the Rapido 986M and had the same problem.

We had a wooden bar, about 6 inches wide made that fitted into slots, also made, either side of the window. The wood is cherry that matches the existing woodwork.

It works great and we can now read in bed with the pillows resting against it.

Val


----------

